
Show HN: Later.fm, a 'Listen Later' button for the web - eoinh
https://later.fm
======
eoinh
Eoin, the maker of Later.fm here.

Later.fm is a simple tool for saving music on the web, and listening to it
later.

Think of it as a 'Listen Later' button for the web. Use it to save music on
sites like Spotify, SoundCloud, YouTube and Bandcamp, listen to it later, and
share it with friends.

This is a side project, built to scratch a personal itch. I love finding new
music on the web, and I wanted a tool to help me queue new music for later.

